# Jesus In India, Tibet, and Persia - An Account Missing from The Bible



## jollyroger (May 17, 2021)

Was Jesus the Buddha?

Interesting video nonetheless.


----------



## bullethead (May 17, 2021)

Buddah predates Jesus by roughly 600 years


----------



## jollyroger (May 17, 2021)

By our Gregorian calendar standards?

I'm always skeptical of dates prior to BC / BCE.

I think it's a possibility, or at least some overlap in the chronicles.


----------



## jollyroger (May 17, 2021)

But I'm probably wrong, it is claimed that Jesus's passage through Tibet marked him as holier than any Dali lama.

The lama is allegedly the incarnation of Buddha himself, correct?


----------



## bullethead (May 17, 2021)

Does it make you wonder why god would need to travel thousands of miles to study other religions?


----------



## gordon 2 (May 17, 2021)

I might suggest that Jesus' parents were sufficient to provide wisdom and a good upbringing. Note the accounts of Mary's ( Jesus' mother) relatives as in what they have to say concerning Jesus even when he was in Mary's womb.

That Jesus could know his Father's business, his family's and relative's spiritual "style" could have been sufficient for Him to know this--especially if Jesus was an exceptionally gifted child regards learning. And after all the God of the Hebrews is and Hebrew scripture is the source for doing God's will...in the culture Jesus was raised in. ( There were factions in formal education (Pharisees)  at this time regards what God's will was--if I have understood Jewish history correctly.) Much of what Jesus thought comes from scripture or Torah and religious groups who pointed them out vs what other groups ( factions within the establishment) thought and practiced.

Mary and Elizabeth seem to know that Jesus has an extraordinary mission. The whole account surrounding the conception and birth of John the Baptist seem to indicate to me what kind of people ( family and Jewish religious group) Jesus was raised in.


----------



## bullethead (May 17, 2021)

"If Jesus was an exceptionally gifted child" ????????????????????????.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 17, 2021)

As Ray Wylie Hubbard said, _"Buddha was not a Christian, but Jesus would have made a good Buddhist." _


----------



## gordon 2 (May 18, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> As Ray Wylie Hubbard said, _"Buddha was not a Christian, but Jesus would have made a good Buddhist." _




No doubt that Jesus would have made a good Buddhist-- but there is no way Jesus could have been a Buddhist according to Buddhist criteria. Generally because Jesus was a exceptional good Jew he would have been a good Hindu-Shinto etc also. Gandi is said to have held high regard towards Jesus--with the major part of this declaration being that Christians were not much like Jesus.

What is miniscule and common to both Christianity and Buddhism is that they produce saints from the perspective that saints are generally good folk who consistently know to point out what is good vs what is not so good and of course what is neutral.


----------

